

Will you pre-buy the iPhone 6? Why, why not? Which size? - simonebrunozzi


======
bonzoq
I'm a happy user of iPhone 5. As an iOS Developer I can't see much of a
difference between my current phone and iPhone 6/6+. Let's have a look at the
new things that it has:

\- larger screen - 4" is just enough for me;

\- better camera - nice to have but not a must, moreover, it seems slightly
protruding;

\- barometer - don't need it really;

Price in Europe - 900 euros for 64 GB version without contract.

If I can get iOS8 on my old iPhone 5 then I'll stay with it.

------
camillomiller
Yes, iPhone 6 4.7" 64GB Gold. Yes because I'm on a yearly iPhone update
schedule. If I miss a year, like three years ago with iPhone 4, I risk too
much depreciation on the phone. This way I can sell an iPhone 5 (my partner's)
for some good profit, give her my 5S and get the 6 for almost half the price,
since the original price of the iPhone 5 is well amortized. Same thing next
year.

------
Gustomaximus
I've been fairly loyal to Android since entering the smartphone world, tending
to run popular custom mods. But I feel I'm getting a bit to locked into one
ecosystem + Google seem to be less willing to work towards open standards with
thier services which may become a problem in the future.

I carry 2 phones so going forward I am looking to use an Android + alternate
OS. IPhone is unlikely but not completely ruled out. The bigger screen does
help their cause. While I used to have one and liked it I found it a bit plain
and overpriced. Going forward I am leaning towards a new OS like
Ubuntu/Firefox/Sailfish if I recycle an old Android. And if getting a new
'second' phone it will likely be Windows at the moment as there are some great
mid-range phones being released.

Why this thinking; Geek factor, interesting to trying new things, I like
giving an underdog a shot, I want to keep my services diversified and I like
to feel I'm getting value for money. Naturally it has to work well.

------
pestaa
I can't afford it, but even if I could, I would not buy into a walled garden.
I'm looking forward to my first Android (cyanogenmod) or Firefox phone.
(Probably the former due to their mature ecosystem.)

------
zimpenfish
Ordered a 6 (not sure it won't be too big but eh, it'll take a while to see if
it'd workable) with 128GB - I'm right up against 64GB on my 5S even without
any offline Spotify playlists (which I miss).

~~~
smeyer
Out of curiosity, what do you use that 64 gigs for? Music? Photos? App data?

~~~
msh
Maybe because there are no 32gb option and 16 is not a lot.

~~~
smeyer
I didn't ask why he purchased a 64 gig, but what he actually uses the space on
(especially without spotify offline playlists.) He said he's pushing up
against the limit and I'm just curious what he's storing.

------
xngzng
Will be getting iPhone 6 Plus. From iPhone 5+iPad mini+MacBook Pro => iPhone 6
Plus + MacBook Pro.

------
funkyboy
I'll buy a 4.7. Then I'll buy a saw and make it a 4.

------
simonebrunozzi
I am thinking about the 5.5". I have a Nexus 5 and an iPad mini.

